# Ask me stuff. Please?



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm lonely and bored and not very popular. Give me something to do?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Can you please promise me that you try to think more positively about yourself?


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Explain your life in a six word sentence? SENTENCE, not 6 random words.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

What is your favourite flavour of ice cream?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Icedout said:


> Can you please promise me that you try to think more positively about yourself?


Well when I said I was unpopular I kind of meant on this forum, as in I'm not a very well known user. But in reality I'm a lot more positive than I used to be.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

pandana said:


> Explain your life in a six word sentence? SENTENCE, not 6 random words.


Art, unsurety, thy will be done.



RubixQ said:


> What is your favourite flavour of ice cream?


My absolute favourite icecream is this one:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

There really is no such thing as popularity here. Different people seem to post in different sections of the forums.

Your location makes me think of Little Baby's Ice Cream. Have you ever seen that video? You can't unsee it. :blank


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

What would you do with all your stuff even if you had to much stuff to stuff into a box used for keeping stuff in and moving stuff when you have to move your stuff to somewhere else where you keep stuff but that place is also stuffed full of all your stuff and your too stuffed to arrange that stuff so you can fit more stuff to make room for other stuff . 
What would you do ?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know you very well, and I hope this isn't personal, but you view yourself as what sex?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

do you like cocktails


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Favorite restaurant?


Wendy's? (Aus/NZ) That's the best I can do.



Robot the Human said:


> There really is no such thing as popularity here. Different people seem to post in different sections of the forums.
> 
> Your location makes me think of Little Baby's Ice Cream. Have you ever seen that video? You can't unsee it. :blank


Yeah I guess. I just feel like a loser having less than 1000 posts. Like, come on. I've been here long enough. I tend to try to post decent things in small amounts. Instead of large amounts of garbage.

I have seen it, and it is one of my favourite advertisements of all time. I have bizarre taste in videos.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

What is the meaning of life?

...and in case that question is too easy, how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Grog said:


> What would you do with all your stuff even if you had to much stuff to stuff into a box used for keeping stuff in and moving stuff when you have to move your stuff to somewhere else where you keep stuff but that place is also stuffed full of all your stuff and your too stuffed to arrange that stuff so you can fit more stuff to make room for other stuff .
> What would you do ?


What stuff?



JustThisGuy said:


> I don't know you very well, and I hope this isn't personal, but you view yourself as what sex?


No, I'm actually kind of glad you asked. I identify as male now, but I'm still quite feminine in many ways. That doesn't necessarily mean that I fit somewhere in between though. I'm male.

As much as I'd like to identify this way in my profile, I feel kind of uncomfortable as I'm obviously transgender and people may think that that would be the best way to describe myself. But I don't think so. If I were to identify as 'male' on this site people would likely assume it's my sex. So I just leave it blank.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why do you think JustThisGuy was curious about your gender if he doesn't know you very well?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

RestlessNative said:


> What stuff?
> 
> The stuff you so politely asked us to ask you about
> So you tell me it's your stuff :smile2:


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> do you like cocktails


The only time I ever really drank alcohol was when I was a 16 year old at an adult dress up party. I didn't realise the slushies were alcoholic. They tasted sh1t.

I also tried beer in my primary school years. It was rank af.

So no. They look sexy though.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

rdrr said:


> Why do you think JustThisGuy was curious about your gender if he doesn't know you very well?


Because I've spoken to him about my gender identity issues over pm. And I never really ended up telling him what I identified as.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Why do you think JustThisGuy was curious about your gender if he doesn't know you very well?


I just wanna know the boundaries so as not to be rude. Haha. But I'll let him answer.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

RestlessNative said:


> Because I've spoken to him about my gender identity issues over pm. And I never really ended up telling him what I identified as.


Do you think its better to leave your gender blank on SAS?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> ...and in case that question is too easy, how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


42. Just kidding that's so typical. 

"The meaning of life is to give life meaning." From Reddit but it's true really.

Woodchucks can chuck wood if they want and they can chuck as much as they bloody well want. They look as if they want to.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Grog said:


> RestlessNative said:
> 
> 
> > What stuff?
> ...


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> The only time I ever really drank alcohol was when I was a 16 year old at an adult dress up party. I didn't realise the slushies were alcoholic. They tasted sh1t.
> 
> I also tried beer in my primary school years. It was rank af.
> 
> So no. They look sexy though.


please understand that i wouldnt lie to you about something this important. but cocktails are AMAZING.

if beer was this -










then cocktails would be this










but then theres cocktails and theres cocktails. even lacklustre cocktails are decent but if you can get one from a place where they use fresh fruits and herbs, and fancy spirits instead of just generic alcohol, then you will spend the whole night talking about the flavours.

i was out on a date last night and we had cocktails, it was really good fun, and we got hammered ;L


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I'll be back later today. I have to go and perform in front of people now. Crapping myself. I have to go 'NO! HELP! HELP ME!' whilst getting tied to a train track.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> please understand that i wouldnt lie to you about something this important. but cocktails are AMAZING.
> 
> if beer was this -
> 
> ...


Not a way to convince a vegetarian lol. Anyway I'm underage dude. I know I seem older than 17 but that's just because I'm incredibly mature and intelligent. I'm not really into fancy stuff either. I like basic foods with not too many colours.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Who are the people in your avatar?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Who are the people in your avatar?


Richey Edwards and Nicky Wire of the Manic Street Preachers. (I secretly wish I was Nicky Wire but alas, I am not anywhere near as good looking.)

But seriously are these two not the most beautiful creatures?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RestlessNative said:


> Richey Edwards and Nicky Wire of the Manic Street Preachers. (I secretly wish I was Nicky Wire but alas, I am not anywhere near as good looking.)
> 
> But seriously are these two not the most beautiful creatures?


They definitely caught my eye, especially Richey Edwards.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They definitely caught my eye, especially Richey Edwards.


Yes. I can't choose one over the other because they're practically the same person to me, they were always together and they fit perfectly together. It's just that Nicky's still around doing his thing, and none of us really know where Richey is. I feel almost disrespectful if I speak about Richey in the same ways I do about Nicky sometimes.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

What do you like to do for fun?!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

What are you?


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> Not a way to convince a *vegetarian *lol. Anyway I'm underage dude. I know I seem older than 17 but that's just because I'm incredibly mature and intelligent. I'm not really into fancy stuff either. I like basic foods with not too many colours.


i grew that in a lab just for you...it took...hundreds of years of research...you cant say you dont like it if you havent tried it :bah

but yeah you come across as quite the smartypants. i was never precocious, i was just butthurt and crushed, which is why i now look like a sore, and squashed, bum ; /

so anyway do you ever waltz alone to this (i have a feeling we probably talked about this before, but its very important so i'll risk the repetition)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

RestlessNative said:


> Yes. I can't choose one over the other because they're practically the same person to me, they were always together and they fit perfectly together. It's just that Nicky's still around doing his thing, and none of us really know where Richey is. I feel almost disrespectful if I speak about Richey in the same ways I do about Nicky sometimes.


ooh I just looked him up on Wikipedia, Damn D: I have actually heard of that band before but by name only.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

nothing else said:


> What do you like to do for fun?!


What's fun? I guess I really love dancing, it's exhilarating. Not in clubs though, ew. Just in my room by myself. I love singing but it's just not as exhilarating as dancing. I love to sweat.



visualkeirockstar said:


> What are you?


A Hesitant Alien.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> I want you to explain how Spongebob Squarepants seemed to be the only fry cook at the Krusty Krab. Everything in this underwater world we know as Bikini Bottom is pretty westernized in terms of its customs and general rules. so do they not have labor laws? Spongebob should only be working 40 hours a week because we all know that Mr. Krabs would never give Spongebob any overtime. So we can only assume that he has 2 days off. Being the only restaurant in Bikini Bottom would warrant it being open at least 6 days a week and that is far too many hours for Spongebob to be constantly working there. So who is the other fry cook?


I hate Spongebob. And I especially hate Patrick. Squidward is the only likable character of the show.

But to answer your question, it's David Hasselhoff.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> i grew that in a lab just for you...it took...hundreds of years of research...you cant say you dont like it if you havent tried it :bah
> 
> but yeah you come across as quite the smartypants. i was never precocious, i was just butthurt and crushed, which is why i now look like a sore, and squashed, bum ; /
> 
> so anyway do you ever waltz alone to this (i have a feeling we probably talked about this before, but its very important so i'll risk the repetition)


I'm sorry. I'm happy to eat the potatoes. I like them.

Aw. Well you're exceedingly intelligent now. You intimidate me with your incredible knowledge. Sometimes I have to google words you use although I'm ashamed to say it.

Oh my God I had like a mini stoke when I saw the album cover Mr. Bungle oh my God. Of course.


----------



## prettypony (Sep 13, 2012)

What's the best thing going for you right now in your life?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> I'm sorry. I'm happy to eat the potatoes. I like them.


x|



> Aw. Well you're exceedingly intelligent now. *You intimidate me with your incredible knowledge. *Sometimes I have to google words you use although I'm ashamed to say it.


i dont even know what i did to earn that Dx mostly im just really pretentious i suppose. i mean i do know what the words i am saying mean but theres really no need for all that, its just a kind of mental spasm.



> Oh my God I had like a mini stoke when I saw the album cover Mr. Bungle oh my God. Of course.


i mean whats the point in waltzing to anything else?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

prettypony said:


> What's the best thing going for you right now in your life?


Well, probably my music. I plan to be a musician, write and sing my own stuff, and I'm much more involved in writing lyrics and tunes and working on my singing voice now.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Would you rather go on a date with Morrissey or Johnny Marr?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Would you rather go on a date with Morrissey or Johnny Marr?


I was ready to go psshh Morrissey, but maybe Marr would be a better date...? Moz is beautiful but I think it would be very uncomfortable.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Especially if you took him to a steakhouse or some place. :um


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Especially if you took him to a steakhouse or some place. :um


Well I'm vegetarian too so he wouldn't have to worry about that, but I'm sure we'd have plenty of other disagreements. Johnny seems pretty chill.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

When you do become popular on SAS, what will you do next. If you decide to take over the world, can I join in doing so?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Well well well I am baq.



NanoStar SOUL said:


> When you do become popular on SAS, what will you do next. If you decide to take over the world, can I join in doing so?


I'll probably just keep on doing what I do. Keepin' it real.

Of course you can. As long as you like animals and ice cream.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

If you dropped your ice cream, would you still eat it?

How did you get the idea for your username?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

favorite teletubbie?


----------



## TNick (Nov 2, 2015)

Who is in your avatar? sorry if this has been asked


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

RestlessNative said:


> I'm lonely and bored and not very popular. Give me something to do?


What is your most helpful life lesson?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> If you dropped your ice cream, would you still eat it?
> 
> How did you get the idea for your username?


Depends on where I dropped it. If I dropped it on the counter or the kitchen floor or something maybe. Not off the ground though.

It's from this song:








TheOLDPrince said:


> favorite teletubbie?


Look at this! *3.4/10 IMDb *I mean, come on, it's a kids show.

Anyway Tinky Winky.










https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...vazv1p8sWGH56hG-hH3TWQ&bvm=bv.106379543,d.dGY


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

TNick said:


> Who is in your avatar? sorry if this has been asked


Richey Edwards and Nicky Wire. Of the Manic Street Preachers.












Moment of Clarity said:


> What is your most helpful life lesson?


Wow this one's hard. I suppose to be yourself. To accept yourself. Because you can't be anybody else, and we're all unique and we all have different talents, and we're all here for a reason.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Do you blush easily? :blush


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> I'm lonely and bored and not very popular. Give me something to do?


WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE QUOTE!? In the world. That gives you inspiration?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Do you blush easily? :blush


I used to I guess. I still embarrass very easily, but I don't show it as much. My face always looks slightly flushed anyway, unless I'm wearing makeup.



PrincessV said:


> WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE QUOTE!? In the world. That gives you inspiration?


God, almost anything by Gerard Way.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

RestlessNative said:


> God, almost anything by Gerard Way.


Nice!! I like the quotes, makes me feel better after someone made me feel like poop.  I learned to just "**** IT" lol.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

PrincessV said:


> Nice!! I like the quotes, makes me feel better after someone made me feel like poop.  I learned to just "**** IT" lol.


Exactly! He's honestly one of my biggest inspirations.



peace_love said:


> Mine too!!!!!!!


Excellent! It's impossible to beat.


----------

